# Favorite resin blank to turn.......



## redfishsc (Jul 21, 2008)

Looking to see who likes turning what kind of resin blank. Vote for what you like the best (whether based on looks, fun turning, sales, etc..)


----------



## ashaw (Jul 21, 2008)

All of the above


----------



## novop711 (Jul 21, 2008)

So far all I have turned in this category are comercially bought acrylics; I do have a couple of trustone blanks on order, and look forward to trying them out.


----------



## ed4copies (Jul 21, 2008)

Funny you should make me think!!

My "favorite" depends on the actual blank.  I realized I enjoy the beauty as it emerges.  I voted for commercial blanks, cause they are the most "predictable" and make a great pen.

HOWEVER, a snakeskin covered with clear polyresin OR alumilite is right up there!!  I enjoy "conquering" some materials that have, in the past, blown up on me.  

IN MY MIND (OPINION) turning plastics is the progression from nice, predictable wood to the wonderful world of "explosives" on the lathe!!

Thanks for making me think about it!!!
(no  smilies available in "quick reply" window)
WOW - All the text transferred to "advanced reply"

I'm becoming a believer, Jeff!!!


----------



## IPD_Mrs (Jul 21, 2008)

Ed is right  it depends on the blank.  For example the three different commecial blanks that Ed sells and I have tried all turn different.  Bengal and Snow Leopard as close and Rainbow is a little more brittle.  You can actually feel the difference between the cats and the rainbow when drilling.
 
Mike


----------



## ed4copies (Jul 21, 2008)

MLKWoodWorking said:


> Ed is right  it depends on the blank.  For example the three different commecial blanks that Ed sells and I have tried all turn different.  Bengal and Snow Leopard as close and Rainbow is a little more brittle.  You can actually feel the difference between the cats and the rainbow when drilling.
> 
> Mike



"You've only Just Begun!!"

The alternatives each turn differently from each other.  Bakelite is different yet, Ebonite adds "stink".

Work your way through the options -- it's fun!!


----------



## alphageek (Jul 21, 2008)

Wow, tough choice.

My 'favorites' have included some from PRPrincess, but most of mine are commercial - either store bought, web store bought, or Eds.

And yeah - Each has its own 'fun'.  I actually have gotten to the point now (thanks much to Ed) that I havn't blown up an acrylic in a while... And I've gotten to the point where I can turn most of them  - even the fun acrylister ones and Eds stripe ones.


----------



## IPD_Mrs (Jul 21, 2008)

ed4copies said:


> "You've only Just Begun!!"
> 
> The alternatives each turn differently from each other. Bakelite is different yet, Ebonite adds "stink".
> 
> Work your way through the options -- it's fun!!


 
Yes Ed been there done that.  My point being that grouping the like blanks together is invalid.  I may love the snow leopard to turn and talk about these blanks.  Someone would think they are all the same and be disappointed when they try the Tuti-Fruiti as it does not feel as soft to turn.
 
Mike


----------



## avbill (Jul 22, 2008)

*The Battle of Acrylics*

Being a new turner I have  and had little experience with any acrylics.  So I have being buying an acrylic here and there.  There are some acrylics that I will never buy again..And there are some that are beauties!! Beauties because they turn easily others because they product a  fine finish. 

MY favorites PRPrincess and CUSA celluloids! ..... at this time! 

Bill Daniels


----------



## GoodTurns (Jul 23, 2008)

Guess I'm a stoner at heart.  I love the consistency, feel and show of the trustone blanks.  I hate sharpening all my tools to turn one blank when I know I can do a half dozen Hawaiian blanks with one dull skew!  They are time consuming to turn, but you're done...buff and mount, sell a pen!


----------



## ldb2000 (Aug 4, 2008)

I love the Tru-stones , the harder the better , the look and feel of these blanks after they are turned and polished is absolutely stunning , but I also like acrylester alot , they have the highest shine and a depth that is almost unmatched .
Of the commercial acrylics I would have to say that the celluloid blanks are the easiest to turn and finish and also have a fantastic shine and depth .
The homebrew acrylics are the most fun because what you see in the blank changes as you turn it and it's just fun to turn a beautiful blank that you cast yourself .
So overall I love all acrylics .


----------



## BigShed (Aug 4, 2008)

Being brand new to casting, PR at present, I'd have to say no other blanks have given me the same buzz that my own have so far.

I'm not saying they are better than the commercially bought ones, far from it, but there is nothing like taking some blanks out of the pressure pot then see what comes out on the lathe!!:biggrin:


----------



## Mikey (Aug 7, 2008)

At the risk of sounding like a brownoser (is that a word) I would say my favorite has to be the Leopard or Cheetah blanks that Ed sells/sold. The material isn't transparent so no showing tube worries and it turns easily and finishes to a nice polished matte looking finish for me. 

Second place would be the acrylic blanks that CSUSA sells (the big ones) I love the red and blue ones and they look fantastic on the large Gents pens and the sketch pencils. 

I haven't tried Alumilite yet although I do have a cactus blank. I'm almost afraid to turn it simply because of what it would cost me to replace if I screw it up.

-Mike


----------



## avbill (Sep 5, 2008)

*Ed, Ed*

ED, ED,  think about this--- an ebonite blank adds STINK  and that is fun!!??  --- that's right its that Wisconsin cheese!:biggrin::biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## ed4copies (Sep 7, 2008)

*Bill, Bill*

When I eat cheese, you don't want to stand too near. I guess the same is true of turning ebonite, but for a different reason!!!:crying::crying::crying:

(WOW, new smilies I am discovering------THANKS JEFF!!!)


----------



## avbill (Sep 7, 2008)

I took some German Limburger cheese up in the mountains  and a bear  followed the scent. broke into the ice chest  and took a bite of the cheese.   Did not see that bear again for the weekend!  He High tailed it out of there  !!


----------



## td (Sep 21, 2008)

Definately turning my own casts.  Getting a picture in your head, playing the mad scientist:glasses-nerdy:, impatient anticipation during curing:befuddled:, discovery during turning:tongue:, and a beautiful finish:laugh:.  WOW!


----------



## NewLondon88 (Sep 22, 2008)

I'd have to go with the Tru-Stone, too .. 
The feel is great. They're solid, dense and consistent. 
They cut quickly with sharp tools and polish like a dream.
Wish they were a little less expensive..

I've tried the acrylesters and
some were OK, I got a bad batch of 15 Molten Metal blanks that crumbled in the
chuck when drilling, chipped out on the lathe, even crumbled on the band saw.
Didn't get a single pen out of 15 blanks.


----------



## JayDevin (Sep 22, 2008)

I am one of the Alumilite Kids.
Always thinking of what I can cast next.....


----------

